
Nvidia AI turns sketches into photorealistic landscapes in seconds - cow9
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/18/nvidia-ai-turns-sketches-into-photorealistic-landscapes-in-seconds/
======
tonygrue
Paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.07291.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1903.07291.pdf)

Page 14 and beyond show a number of examples vs previous methods.

IIUC, their contribution is a masking normalization layer (the 'SPADE' layer
[see pg 4]) that allows the network to preserve the structure of the input
segmentation/mask, leading to results quite a bit nicer than previous ones.

------
marrowgari
All future media should be watermarked with immutable metadata linking it back
to it's original source to verify authenticity and combat fake news.

------
cow9
GAN generally works very well for landscapes, which is what is being
demonstrated, not so much for objects esp humans. It’s still impressive
though.

~~~
jcims
Aren’t GANs behind things like thispersondoesnotexist.com?

~~~
marrowgari
Yes. But that's a network finely tuned on facial images, which is more complex
than landscapes. GANs can create all types of images, it's just that
landscapes happen to be the type of media currently created with the least
complexity due to the more abstract nature of the details involved.

------
yarg
Can't we just be honest about the current state of the art and say "near
photorealistic"?

Unless you're half-blind you can tell there's something off about these
pictures.

------
chpmrc
How did this not get more attention??

